# Problème Envoyer/ recevoir Outlook 2011



## seb30 (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà eut à faire au problème que je rencontre en ce moment avec outlook 2011. 

Mon outlook a toujours été configuré avec ma boite Gmail et à toujours marché sans aucun problème. 

Cependant, en ce moment je suis en Afrique du sud pour un stage. Ma boite mail outlook fonctionne très bien lorsque je suis chez moi, mais lorsque je veux l'utiliser dans l'entreprise, je ne peux ni recevoir ni envoyer d'email... Alors que j'ai besoin d'outlook pour envoyer mes publipostages et répondre à ma fonction dans l'entreprise ...
Lorsque je clique sur Envoyer/recevoir, rien ne se passe jusqu'à l'apparition d'un message d'erreur 3259, disant que les délais de connexion sont trop longs et les serveurs peut être surchargés... Alors que mon collègue utilise outlook 2010 (sur PC) et tout passe sans problème. 

J'ai donc tout reconfiguré, mais cela m'a simplement tout effacé dans mon outlook...

J'ai pensé à des problèmes peut être lié au serveur sur place ou autres(mais je ne suis pas un as en informatique). 

Si quelqu'un a déjà connu ce genre de problème et en à la solution, ce ne serait pas de refus ! 

Cordialement, 
Sébastien


----------



## Aliboron (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



seb30 a dit:


> en ce moment je suis en Afrique du sud pour un stage. Ma boite mail Outlook fonctionne très bien lorsque je suis chez moi, mais lorsque je veux l'utiliser dans l'entreprise, je ne peux ni recevoir ni envoyer d'email...


Difficile d'en dire beaucoup plus avec aussi peu de précisions. Le plus vraisemblable à mon avis est qu'il y a un blocage au niveau du serveur SMTP utilisé par l'entreprise, voire à l'intérieur dur réseau d'entreprise. Assure-toi d'avoir une version bien à jour d'Office 2011, il me semble qu'il y avait quelques soucis avec l'IMAP dans la mouture initiale (14.0.0)

Le message d'erreur 3259 ne suffit pas en soi à apporter une réponse (voir ce message sur la KB - il y en a plusieurs) mais il faudrait que tu donnes quelques détails. Quel type de paramétrage utilises-tu (apparemment, c'est en IMAP) ? Quel paramétrage pour le serveur SMTP ? Normalement pour Gmail c'est smtp.gmail.com avec authentification sécurisée SSL (port 465) ou TLS (port 587). Et dans ton cas ? Et dans le cas de ton collègue ?


----------



## seb30 (23 Mai 2011)

Je suis sur la  version 14.0.0 et en configuration IMAP. Je vais donc déjà m'assurer des mises à jours. 
Donc pour les paramétrages je suis en IMAP (voir sur la capture d'écran).
Je vais me pencher sur le cas de mon collègue et voir ses paramètres aussi. 
Merci


----------

